# Co-Codamol..side effects



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

So, for my shoulder pain I was given Diclofenac 50mg, and Co-codamol 30/500.

I took my doses as normal yesterday, diclofenac three times a day after food, and two co codamol with that.

I was sent home for falling asleep at my desk yesterday and spent the rest of the day sleeping.

Today, I can't hold any food down, i've not taken any tablets either. The headaches and nausea are incredibly horrid and I won't be staying in work much longer but to clear my desk.

Anyone else have these problems?? I feel like someone is squashing my brain arghh


----------

